# Fruit flies - culture feeding difficulties



## Mugwump (Sep 21, 2018)

I've had my 2 x Egyptian praying mantis L1s 3 days now and they seem to be settling into their new home. Not tried to escape yet which is a bonus. But i'm trying to feed them and its proving more difficult than i first thought.

I gave them both fruit flies, yesterday and today, that i caught from outside in the compost bin but i opened the enclosures today and they flew out so i guess they have not eaten.

The remaining fruit flies i caught all died in the pooter, not sure why as there was plenty of air circulating. So to make things easier for the mantis (Chich and Chong) and myself, i purchased some 'flightless fruit flies' that i have managed to put in the enclosures, so i hope they eat now but my question is...

Will Mantids eat any stage of a fruit fly...ie. will they eat the egg, larva or pupa too, as well as the adult fruit fly?

also i put a tiny bit of 'manuka medical grade honey' on a leaf for one of them as i read they like honey, is this ok?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 21, 2018)

I would not suggest honey for nymphs that small as they could get stuck. The mantids may molt soon, which is why they are not eating. Mantids will only eat the fly, as the pupae and  larvae do not move enough (or at all) to make it seem like prey.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mugwump (Sep 21, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I would not suggest honey for nymphs that small as they could get stuck. The mantids may molt soon, which is why they are not eating. Mantids will only eat the fly, as the pupae and  larvae do not move enough (or at all) to make it seem like prey.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Tx, i'll get rid of the honey until they are a bit bigger. One mantis has just eaten, i watched him catch his prey, which was cool, hi5 yay!!!... but I put 3 fruit flies in the other enclosure and he's still not caught one. How long does it take them to catch their food?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 21, 2018)

God, I am glad he is eating! How big are the flies compared to the mantids? It may be that the flies are too big. It all depends on how fast they notice the prey. how big are their cages?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mugwump (Sep 21, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> God, I am glad he is eating! How big are the flies compared to the mantids? It may be that the flies are too big. It all depends on how fast they notice the prey. how big are their cages?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


They are very small fresh fruit flies just hatched, about a 1/4 the size of the mantids, one walked right past him, maybe he's not hungry yet, cages are small 7"Lx5"Wx3"H.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 21, 2018)

Mugwump said:


> They are very small fresh fruit flies just hatched, about a 1/4 the size of the mantids, one walked right past him, maybe he's not hungry yet, cages are small 7"Lx5"Wx3"H.


Ok. Your problem is that your containers are way too big. For the first three instars this species is fine in a 2x2x3 inch container. Your mantids are having trouble finding their prey which is why they are not eating very much.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mugwump (Sep 21, 2018)

*@MantisGirl13*  ok tx, that makes sense, i do have something a little smaller, an old Ferrero Rocher case, will have to put some vents in it.

Update: He's just caught one thankfully, both got full bellies for now. phew) Now i can go to bed less worried)

I fed mine using the pooter, seemed the easiest way.

How do you feed your nymphs?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a fruit fly culture, and I just tap on the lid to shake any nymphs on the top down, and then I open it and shake the desired amount of flies into the mantis container, and then I put the lid back on tightly. It is really easy.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mugwump (Sep 21, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I have a fruit fly culture, and I just tap on the lid to shake any nymphs on the top down, and then I open it and shake the desired amount of flies into the mantis container, and then I put the lid back on tightly. It is really easy.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


ok, tx. that sounds easier. i attached a photo of the habitat for you to see. too big i know but what about the furnishings?

Its been sprayed with water so they can drink. the twig is from my gardens privet hedge and the soil is a lite potting mix soil from the hydro shop.

They are in with my seedlings in a hydroponic grow tent under a 50watt LED light (18hrs on 6 hrs off). Temperature is 25C.

Any comments appreciated ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 21, 2018)

@Mugwump

Alright, a few tips that will keep your mantids from dying:

- Smaller containers

- No potting soil, as the chemicals in it can be really bad for the mantis 

- A LOT more ventilation: The soil will keep in humidity, as well as not having good ventilation. Never spray that much, as your nymphs could drown in the water. Put screen on top of the enclosures to provide a good molting surface, and good ventilation. 

- Your mantids are WAY too full right now. Do not feed them any more for a day or two. The twig is a good touch to the enclosure, though!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mugwump (Sep 21, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> @Mugwump
> 
> Alright, a few tips that will keep your mantids from dying:
> 
> ...


Good advice tx. The soil is a very lite organic mix, as i thought, as you say, that any strong fertilizer would be harmful but what should i use instead?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 21, 2018)

Use either a plain old paper towel, spanish moss, regular moss, anything that will not hold onto humidity.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane (Sep 22, 2018)

I’ve never had any issues with potting soil. If you see springtails, pillbugs, centipedes, or any form of life surviving in there, it’s safe. If it’s organic, as you said, then there should be no issues related to substrate. Just make sure not to leave any centipedes in with your mantis.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Sep 22, 2018)

Your mantids look happy! 

I have used potting soil too... It was kinda hard to keep moist. I mist twice a day for my exotics. Once for my chinese.

I catch my own ff too from our compost!! I take a little cup with a lid and poke holes in the lid with a tack and add some banana and vinegar or bread and vinegar etc.. Or some left over compost (of course!)..! It works good. 

To feed I put the cup in the freezer for 30-40 seconds then pop the lid of and use a tooth pick to pick up the slow moving flies and pop them in the mantis enclosure. I out 4-5 in each one so at least they eat one or two.


----------

